# Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer



## gründler (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag nix dazu,lest selbst.


Kurz erläutert wie es hier in der Zeitung stand.

Der Maschsee wird jedes Jahr vor Weihnachten mit Netzen abgefischt.
Beim umsetzen der fische in Behälter/zurück....etc.wollte jemand ein Foto machen und bittete Herrn Möller einen Carp kurz in die Kamera zu halten.

Das sah der Anzeigensteller und machte Anzeige gegen Herrn Möller.



http://tierrechte.blog.de/2011/12/2...schsee-fischer-hans-ullrich-moeller-12339076/


Bald wird es keine Fangfotos mehr geben.



#h


----------



## bassproshops (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Ouh...

Das ist echt heftig und ich find die Begründungen immer so kleinlich  (


----------



## gründler (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

...ohne weitere Worte........


----------



## kati48268 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Das ist so krank...
In was für einem Kabarett leben wir eigentlich? #d


----------



## Brummel (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Mensch gründler, wieso hast Du Deinen 2. Beitrag gleich wieder editiert?

Naja, dieses Theater mit den "Tierschützern" wird von Jahr zu Jahr lächerlicher (mir fallen da ganz andere Worte ein...), leider werden diese ... ähm... "Leute" ihren Plagen nie zeigen können oder wollen wo ihre Leberwurst oder die Fischstäbchen herkommen.
Der Griff in die Kühltruhe beim Händler (natürlich nur beim zertifizierten BIO-Lümmel#q) geht ja _meistens_ ohne Blutvergießen vor sich.
Irgendwie wird es immer zweckloser sich über sowas zu unterhalten#c.


----------



## kgbbg (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

... manchmal könnte man sich den Wilden Westen zurückwünschen...


----------



## gründler (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*



Brummel schrieb:


> Mensch gründler, wieso hast Du Deinen 2. Beitrag gleich wieder editiert?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Moin,habe nur beitrag 2 in beitrag 1 verschoben.

Ist übersichtlicher.

#h


----------



## franja1 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*



kgbbg schrieb:


> ... manchmal könnte man sich den Wilden Westen zurückwünschen...



ja ...da wäre ich auch dafür...gibt Leute die schütteln so lange den Kopf...bis das Haar endlich in der Suppe liegt...#q


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Warum die Aufregung, es wurde keine Straftat festgestellt und sogar die geforderten(obligaten) 200€ sind, wahrscheinlich vom zuständigen Amtsgericht, wieder aufgehoben worden!
Mich würde interessieren ob der arme Fischer die Kosten des Gutachtens zu tragen hatte?
War nur ein Manöver der Tierrechtler (Brummel, nicht Tierschützer), zur  Öffentlichmachung!
Mieß eingefädelt, wenn tatsächlich der gleiche Tierrechtler, der den Fischer zum Foto aufgefordert hat, auch Anzeigensteller war!
So hab ich dass jedenfalls verstanden.

Jürgen


----------



## franja1 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

...also ich lese da eindeutig Tierschützer....


----------



## gründler (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Ein Passant fragte nach einem foto,weil das abfischen immer gut besucht ist.

Das sah ein Tierschützer (stand daneben.....) und erstatte darauf hin Anzeige wegen dem foto.


Ja das Verfahren wurde eingestellt/freispruch....auch die 200€ muste er nicht zahlen,stand so in der Zeitung.


Und der trööt dient nicht zur Provokation,sondern zur Aufklärrung was in Deutscheland so abgeht.

Hier eine Zeitung,es stand in mehreren Zeitungen.
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...eigt-Maschsee-Fischer-Hans-Ullrich-Moeller-an



#h


----------



## hanzz (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mieß eingefädelt, wenn tatsächlich der gleiche Tierrechtler, der den Fischer zum Foto aufgefordert hat, auch Anzeigensteller war!
> So hab ich dass jedenfalls verstanden.



Hab ich auch so verstanden, und dann ist das RICHTIG mies.

Aber wer Hundehalter versucht, dieselbigen zur vegetarischen Ernährung ihres Hundes zu überreden....
<<== Ebenfalls keine Provokation


----------



## franja1 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

..ich habe es auch nicht als Provokation verstanden und was so in Deutschland abgeht...naja dafür könnte man einen eigenen Trööt aufmachen...also ich wünsch Euch allen ein gesundes 2012.


----------



## Patrick S. (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Ich kenne Herr Moeller...er geht mit seinen Fischen auf jeden Fall immer waidgerecht um...

Das lässt er sich von seiner Arbeit stören um ein Bild von sich machen zu lassen und dann das...

Und dann wundert man sich, dass manche Leute die eine interessante Tätigkeit haben mies drauf sind und NUR ihre Arbeit machen...obwohl Leute fragen haben...


----------



## Patrick S. (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Ja da hast du wohl recht...aber stelle dir mal vor, dass solch eine Anzeige mal an den falschen Richter gerät...bisher hat keine "feindliche" Organisation einen Schlag gewinnen können...


----------



## HD4ever (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

ohne Worte #q


----------



## Salziges Silber (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Schwieriges Thema, am besten wir versenken diesen Trööt!

siehe Aufmerksamkeit, LG...Maik


----------



## Patrick S. (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema, am besten wir versenken diesen Trööt!
> 
> siehe Aufmerksamkeit, LG...Maik



Ich gebe dir recht Maik...ab in die Versenkung...

Wobei solche Dinge auch als Warnung angesehen werden kann...Vertraue niemanden den du nicht kennst...


----------



## hajo62 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

:c





Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema, am besten wir versenken diesen Trööt!
> 
> siehe Aufmerksamkeit, LG...Maik


 

So sollte es sein :c


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*



franja1 schrieb:


> ...also ich lese da eindeutig Tierschützer....



Dann Schau mal in den Titel des Blogs: "Tierbefreiung, Antispeziesismus & Veganismus".

Eindeutig eine Seite von Straftätern, da zumindest das was die Tierbefreiung nennen normalerweise Diebstahl und auch Enbruch ist.


----------



## gründler (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

So erstmal frohes Neues allen.


Der Anzeigensteller = ein Tierschützer,soweit ich gelesen habe...etc.

Die HP im Anfangspost hab ich nur gewählt weil ich als Jäger da öfter drin stöbere,weil wir im raum H.in einigen ecken massiv Probleme haben durchforste ich öfter solche HP's.

Es berichten aber natürlich noch andere Medien darüber,hätte besser ne andere HP genommen,gebe zu die Seite ist nicht besonders produktiv.
Sorry dafür.



Der trööt sollte nur aufzeigen = Angler sei Wachsam weil unsere freunde schrecken vor nix zurück,das wird in Zukunft auch net besser,eher schlechter.


lg


----------



## welsstipper (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

warum entnimmt der jedes jahr die fische ? erklärung ? 

ich kann verstehen das sich die leute darüber aufregen das er fotos macht und damit den fischen unnötig leiden zutut ... ich habe früher selber immer fotos gemacht, ich habe mich jedoch dazu entschlossen es zu unterlassen und lieber fotos von der natur zumachen.... ich habe mir irgendwan einfach mal vorgestellt wie ich mich fühle wen mir jemand die luft nimmt... aber das soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden...


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*



> warum entnimmt der jedes jahr die fische ? erklärung ?



Warum entnimmt ein Berufsfischer wohl Fische,hä!
Prosit Neujahr wünsche ich!

Jürgen


----------



## Koalabaer (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*



welsstipper schrieb:


> warum entnimmt der jedes jahr die fische ? erklärung ?


weil er Fischer ist. #c


> ich habe mir irgendwan einfach mal vorgestellt wie ich mich fühle wen mir jemand die luft nimmt...



stell dir einfach mal vor,wie es ist,einen Haken in den Mund zu bekommen.Hör einfach auf zu angeln,glaub mir.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## franja1 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Dann Schau mal in den Titel des Blogs: "Tierbefreiung, Antispeziesismus & Veganismus".
> 
> Eindeutig eine Seite von Straftätern, da zumindest das was die Tierbefreiung nennen normalerweise Diebstahl und auch Enbruch ist.




ja und??? was willst Du mir damit sagen ???? Tierschützer - Tierrechtler...jeder wie er es sieht..von seinem Standpunkt aus ...ich für mich nenne solche Menschen, speziell in diesem Fall, einfach nur ein augenwischendes, heuchelndes, aufmerksamkeitssuchendes Nebenprodukt der gegenwärtigen Demokratie


----------



## franja1 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*



welsstipper schrieb:


> warum entnimmt der jedes jahr die fische ? erklärung ?
> 
> ich kann verstehen das sich die leute darüber aufregen das er fotos macht und damit den fischen unnötig leiden zutut ... ich habe früher selber immer fotos gemacht, ich habe mich jedoch dazu entschlossen es zu unterlassen und lieber fotos von der natur zumachen.... ich habe mir irgendwan einfach mal vorgestellt wie ich mich fühle wen mir jemand die luft nimmt... aber das soll jeder für sich selber entscheiden...



...schön, ich freue mich auf die Fotos..aber ich geh weiter angeln...auch 2012


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Erst mal "Ein gutes Neues!" an alle!



Taxidermist schrieb:


> War nur ein Manöver der Tierrechtler (Brummel, nicht Tierschützer), zur  Öffentlichmachung!
> Mieß eingefädelt, wenn tatsächlich der gleiche Tierrechtler, der den Fischer zum Foto aufgefordert hat, auch Anzeigensteller war!



Also, wenn das stimmt und wir dafür einen Zeugen Auftreiben können...
|kopfkrat
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob wir hier den Spieß nicht einfach umdrehen können:

:mDann hat der Tierrechtler T Herrn Moeller schließlich dazu angestiftet!

T hat in dem Glauben gehandelt, der Fischer würde eine Strafttat begehen.
Somit hat er sich m.E. eindeutig der "Anstiftung zu einer Straftat" schuldig gemacht!

Daß das Gericht klar festgestellt hat daß dies keine Straftat, ja nicht mal eine Ordnungwidrikeit ist, dürfte dabei überhaupt keine Rolle spielen.
Um den Tatbestand zu erfüllen, müßte es reichen, wenn er geglaubt hat, der Fischer würde eine Straftat begehen.

:mDen unbestreitbaren Beweis dafür hat er selbst durch seine Anzeige geliefert...:vik:

Das ist auch gar nicht so an den Haaren herbeigezogen, wie viele jetzt vielleicht glauben:

Wer z.B. Petersilie als Marihuana verkauft, kann trotzdem wegen Drogenhandels bestraft werden!

Wer aus Not zwei Wurstsemmeln in der Metzgerei klaut, begeht Mundraub und bleibt straffrei.
Wenn er dazu aber der Verkäuferin mit dem Finger in der Jackentasche droht, begeht er einen "bewaffneten Raubüberfall" (weil die Verkäferin geglauben sollte, er hätte eine Waffe) und geht für mindestens fünf Jahre in den Bau!

Den Fall gab´s übrigens wirklich!
Das Urteil hat sogar Staatsanwalt und Richter leidgetan.
Aber sie konnten nicht anders!
So ist das im Rechtsstaat.

:mAlso sollte man T eigentlich ganz leicht einen Strick drehen können...

Und genau das müssen wir auch tun!
T anzeigen kostet nichts!
Allerdings wäre hier ein guter Anwalt vom Typ "Pitbull" sinnvoll, der auch wirklich nicht locker läßt, wenn das Verfahren zu friedlich verläuft...

Eventuelle Kosten sollten, bei huntertausenden von Anglern (und Jägern) auf Spendenbasis schon aufzutreiben sein...

Das Verfahren würde sicher eine Menge Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen.
Dabei ließe sich die Doppelmoral der Tierrechtler wunderbar in die Öffentlichkeit bringen!



gründler schrieb:


> Bald wird es keine Fangfotos mehr geben.



Du alter Pessimist!

Und an alle, die dieses "schwierige Thema" versenken wollen:

Habt Ihr denn gar nicht weitergelesen und gedacht?

#q 



> Das Amtsgericht entschied, dass ihm kein  Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz  nachzuweisen ist. Es gebe keine Anhaltspunkte, dass die Fische zum   Zweck von Fotos aus dem Wasser genommen wurden. Vielmehr könne der   Fischereizuchtmeister bei der Ausübung seiner Tätigkeit fotografiert   worden sein und bei dieser Gelegenheit auch einmal posiert haben.



Daß ist ein Sieg auf ganzer Linie!
:vik:


:mFangfotos also auch nur entstehen bei der Ausübung unsere Tätigkeit.

Wer jetzt immernoch Paranoia schiebt, der kann ja in Zukunft immer noch ein paar Angelfotos ohne Fisch machen.
Damit liefert er den Beweis, daß es ums fotografieren bei der "Ausübung des Hobbys" geht, nicht nur um die Fangfotos...

Beim Angeln fängt man Fische.
Zumindest die meisten von uns...

Ohne Fangfotos wäre eine Dokumentation des Angelns also gar nicht realistisch!

Also Kopf hoch!
Hier haben wir Fischer ganz klar gegen die Tierrechtler gewonnen!:vik:

Grüße
vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## reno ateportas (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Was ist so schlimm daran einen Fisch *KURZ *in die Kamera zu halten und *Schnell *danach den Fisch zu töten bzw zurückzusetzen. Die Kartoffel stirbt auch wenn man sie erntet genauso wie die Möhre wenn wirklich genau seien will sollte man erst die Kartoffelkäfer und sonstigen Schädlinge fragen ob sie wirklich wollen das man das Obst bzw Gemüse mitnimmt mitnimt.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Das Schräge ist doch, dass sich Polizei & Gerichte ernsthaft mit solchen Anzeigen beschäftigen (müssen), anstatt dem Vogel wg. groben Unfugs & Verschwendung meiner Steuergelder 40 Rutenschläge auf die Fußsohlen zu verpassen.
Ganz abgesehen davon, wie so was endet, wenn es bei einem ebenso schrägen Richter auf dem Tisch landet...


----------



## mathei (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Schräge ist doch, dass sich Polizei & Gerichte ernsthaft mit solchen Anzeigen beschäftigen (müssen), anstatt dem Vogel wg. groben Unfugs & Verschwendung meiner Steuergelder 40 Rutenschläge auf die Fußsohlen zu verpassen.
> Ganz abgesehen davon, wie so was endet, wenn es bei einem ebenso schrägen Richter auf dem Tisch landet...


|good:|good:|good:

toll wäre, wenn sich der stoffkopf hier äussern würde.denke dann haben wir max. 10 min um ihn zu zerhacken, bis der mod aus sicherheitsgründen schliesst.#h


----------



## Lütten (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Übrigens schräg - bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber schon erstaunlich zu welcher zeit am neujahrsmorgen sich leute im forum rumtreiben |kopfkrat

zum thema: der bengel gehört doch einfach nur mit der lokusbürste erschlagen - krank ! 

Immer wenn man denkt man ist abgebrüht und man kann sich nicht mehr wundern kommt von irgendwo der nächste hammer. |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Jetzt triff's schon die Berufsfischer*

Habe mal ganzen Beiträge um diesen Herrn entfernt, um juristischen Schwierigkeiten für die User vorzubeugen, die nicht den Konjunktiv benutzen wollten und deswegen mit Anzeigen bezüglich Verleumdung, Beleidungung etc. bedroht wurden.

Wir werden das Ganze dafür ausführlich redaktionell aufarbeiten und veröffentlichen.


----------

